

12 Best Practices for UX in an Agile Environment - Part 1 - varunc
http://www.uie.com/articles/best_practices/

======
rhizome
so...you're splitting the 12 practices into multiple posts?

~~~
sp332
That's "UX in an Agile Environment" in action!

